# can anyone reccomend a motorhome swap/exchange company



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, we are thinking of swapping our motorhome with someone in New Zealand for a holiday next year sometime.
Has anyone tried that and any reccomendations welcome ... cheers


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

jayboy said:


> Hi, we are thinking of swapping our motorhome with someone in New Zealand for a holiday next year sometime.
> Has anyone tried that and any reccomendations welcome ... cheers


Hi,

This site HERE has some exchanges for NZ.

Don


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We have exchanged twice to Australia, Once for 8 weeks and this time we are going for 12 weeks, Its not without its pitfalls but on the whole would do it again. My advice to you is not to do a simultaneous exchange, that way you can meet/be met at airport, you can put each other up or as we did this time, site your van locally and take them to it. Make sure Your ins is absolutely watertight and be prepared to encounter difficulty with ins if they want to take your van abroad, in fact i would say uk only to any prospectives.
The first time we did it was in 2005 with a guy from Melbourne we went first and had a great time, he met us and was A1, he came here the following year and toured Europe for 6 weeks, at the time i had an oldish hymer camp and when he came back it had a significant hole in the overcab, he,d taped it up to keep it dry and he had previosly rung me to tell me he had caught an overhanging tree in Spain. He told me he would pay the ins excess, i had it repaired £3,800 and he duly paid the excess as agreed, we have remained friends and will be staying with him in March as he is taking me to the F1 GP.
The second time we did it was this year with a couple from Sydney that we met through a web site which i will give you details of,The are 60ish very experiencd motorhomers and i conversed with them via e mail for 3 months before they came, i felt at ease with them as i could see they were clearly fussy about things and nice people, However by now we had graduated to a £35,000 camper and i felt distinctly uneasy while they were away, we had just lived in the van for three months in Spain and i know that when you live in a van for three months things happen, things get spilt ect. When the van came back it was mint except for, a smashed side lockcer door which they had told me a tractor hit them in Dorset and never stopped, anyway they paid no problem.
So we are going to Oz on new years eve for three months to get some sun.anyway the point of all this rambling is to illustrate that things happen and you just have to be prepared to fix it, Set some rules beforehand,, we agreed to be responsible for the day to day running of the van,if the screen goes you fix it if you get a blowout you buy another tyre, if the van breaks down or anything fails sort it and reimburse each other.
i,m a learner with the computer and i,ll find the web site and posi for you.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

motorhomeholidayswop.com


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for great advice , cheers


----------



## jpqsmith (Dec 13, 2014)

*Motorhome exchange insurance*

We're trying to arrange insurance for our motorhome (UK reg) for a couple from NZ but it's proving very difficult. They want a swap in 2015.
Our own insurers (Allianz via Safeguard) do not offer this type of cover and will only insure individuals who have a British driving licence, which the NZers haven't as they do not have a UK residential address.
Can anyone advise please. We're keen to do a swap with the NZers and it's only the insurance issue that's stopping it.
Jacqueline and Nick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have swapped twice with NZ residents through motorhomeholidayswap.com and the second time was almost impossible due to the difficulty of arranging insurance for the swappers here.

It is just about impossible to get insurance for anyone who 

1 - Does not have a UK/EU licence

2 - Does not have a UK address

Our second swap was in 2012 and it ended up with the swappers comparing the cost of arranging their own insurance with the cost of hiring a car and using B&B/Hotels for 4 weeks or hiring a motorhome.

Arranging their own insurance through Dayinsure.com (£400.00) worked out a lot cheaper than either alternatives so they stuck with a swap.

If you really want to swap, paying the extra for them to insure through Dayinsure is far far cheaper for you than hiring in NZ. But it has a maximum insurance period of 28 days

Some on here who are insured by the less "mainstream" insurers (NFU I think - for one) say they have been able to sort something out - but as many others have not been so lucky.

Neither swap resulted in any problems other than swap number 2 attracting a "Parking Notice" from a private parking company.
However replying to them with a name and address in Whangamata soon shut them up.

I received an email a year or so ago saying that motorhomeholidayswap.com had changed hands and that the new owners were introducing a subscription, but nothing seems to have happened as the site still (sort of) works - it is not the most professional of websites.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I researched this last year for a "friend of a friend" who'd been given an old car to use over here for a few months. She found it almost impossible to obtain insurance as she only had a Florida licence, even though she is a British citizen. If she'd had a licence from anywhere in the EU, even somewhere like Bulgaria, she'd have had no problem. In the end she got a good deal on a long term car hire & never used the car she'd been given! 
A farmer we know has relatives over from the States regularly who use his cars whilst here. He is insured with the NFU Mutual who seem to accept this so you might try them, or their sister company (Avon?)


----------

